# Best Lures for Trout



## lvthunder

I'm interested in trying some lures when I'm fishing for trout in the Duck Creek area. I've never really fished with lures before only bait so I'm not sure which ones would be best to try. Can someone recommend some good lures for me to try?


----------



## Bad Fish

My go too lures for Deer Creek, are Rapalas. A black/gold size 8 countdown, and the black/chrome rssr shad rap size 4 and 6. Good luck, and happy fishing.


----------



## Nor-tah

Try a rapala shadrap in yellow perch. Thats their forage so it should work. White tube jigs work good too. PM me in the winter if you want and i'll give you some pointers for ice fishing. For DC thats my favorite time.


----------



## LOAH

Your responses are for DEER CREEK, but dude was asking a bout DUCK CREEK. :lol: 

I've never fished it, but my understanding is that spinners are great there. You're talking about the Duck Creek in Central Utah, right?

I know it gets old that I pimp out the same lure every time I get a chance, but that's because it's so effective.

Go buy a few Blue Fox Vibrax spinners #2 in brass. Maybe a couple in black. If you're new to lures, expect to lose a few. Keep the weeds off of them and the action/jingling drives fish mad!

Also a rooster tail spinner is a pretty good one. A lot of folks like Mepps and Panther Martin.

You'll catch fish with a brass blue fox. Just cast out and start reeling at a steady pace (medium slow). No need to twitch it or jig it. Just reel smoothly. You'll know when you get a hit.

Enjoy.


----------



## lvthunder

Yeah Duck Creek just outside of Cedar City. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## jahan

I have never fished Duck Creek, but I have had good success on other lakes with a floating Rapala that looks like a little brown trout about 2-3 inches long. It is hard to cast very far, but it dives a little when you reel and and soon as you stop it floats back up to the surface. My favorite is also the Silver Blue Fox #2 have used it for over 12 years now and love it.  I like the one with the eye and scales painted on the side of the body portion of the spinner. Another good one is a panther martin that is yellow with black dots.


----------



## Nor-tah

Oopps  Thanks LOAH. Duck creek has a few brookies and they bite black marabau jigs tipped with a worm. Try that from a float tube and let us know how you do. Oh and use a 1/16 oz.


----------



## bowgy

This might be too late but Duck Creek is real shallow with lots of moss, spinners would be hard in the little pond, flys would be better or power bait.


----------



## orvis1.2

Ever tried chumming with corn?


----------



## metal_fish

orvis1.2 said:


> Ever tried chumming with corn?


 :lol:


----------



## Gameface

I know I'm probably going to sound stupid one way or another asking this question, but is it okay to fish with corn anywhere in UT? Also, is it okay to chum? I'm guessing the comment was made tounge-in-cheek, but I don't really know.


----------



## LOAH

Sorry, no corn in Utah.

Chumming with anchovies is legal in Lake Powell, last time I checked, but I'm pretty sure that's it. No chumming other waters.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER

Have you seen the ads for powercorn by zekes? I was in sportsmans last week and asked about it, but they hadn't herd of it yet. the ad is in the hunting and fishing magazine. I was wondering if it is cured corn or artifical? it comes in lots of colors and scents. I'll throw this two cents in...love spinners......nickle and silver when the sun is shinening, gold and copper (eewww copper) when it is overcast.


----------



## UtahSprig

I like the blue fox spinners, in either silver or gold. I usually stay with a smaller spinner, size 0 or a 1 with a couple of split shot about 15 inches above the lure. I seem to have better luck with the smaller spinners. 

I also like a small spoon in a gold color, sometimes with an orange stripe (usually a krokodile).

If the fish are rising, I really like to use the old fly behind a bubble method.


----------



## gwailow

I also really like to use all the Vibrax lures. My favorite trout lure has to be a "Jakes" lure though. If you aint catching trout with a Vibrax or a Jakes, you just as well be in your bed sleeping cause they aint biting. IMHO.


----------



## BrookTroutKid

I know from experience that at navajo just a few miles back that Small Rapalas tied on to four feet of leader behind a swivel work well. Try and match the lakes forage fish, rainbow and gold ones work well at navajo because of the abundance of little tiny rainbows and utah chubs. Rainbow and Chartruese powerbait are good colors for duck creek. But nightcrawlers would be your best bet if you are not into flyfishing, if you are Green Woolybuggers and Zebra midges work pretty good there. Just my Two cents


----------



## pushtmpersy

Hey guys I've heard that the best trout baits are corn, salmon eggs, worms, and power bait. If you were able to use only one of those, which would you prefer blog? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DallanC

worm.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter

DallanC said:


> worm.
> 
> -DallanC


With a miniature marshmallow


----------



## PBH

pushtmpersy said:


> Hey guys I've heard that the best trout baits are corn, salmon eggs, worms, and power bait. If you were able to use only one of those, which would you prefer? Thanks in advance.


I'm assuming you've found some new fishing holes to try out in Ukraine? Does Chernobyl have a outflow pond? I'd definitely go with a worm -- specifically something native to the area, possibly glowing.




(maybe I mixed up my flags?)


----------



## Critter

Well, you were in Europe. 

That's a France flag for now, it may change on their next post.


----------



## DallanC

Critter said:


> With a miniature marshmallow


Depends where in the water column I'm fishing 

Lately, the "bomb", is a worm suspended 6ft below a mostly filled water bobber. Several times last year I couldn't keep two poles in the water at a couple of different lakes.

That works better than anything else with one exception. When using the inflatable pontoon, I'll run 1 rod off the top, then the 2nd I'll use a worm with a small pink or chartreuse attractor, then drop straight down just until I loose sight of it, usually 12-20ft depending on water conditions.

Usually always produces a limit of nice fish in a really short amount of time. The fastest fishing I had last year was spring on the Boulder at Lower Bowns Res. I limited out with 4 big chunky bows in 8 minutes. It was hilarious as my son was sitting next to me trying to get his rods setup and into the water. 

-DallanC


----------



## Critter

Some of my best fishing was using a old fashion red and white bobber with a worm suspended under it. 

But then that was way back when I was 4 or 5 years old up at Deer Creek


----------



## DallanC

PS: Who else uses worm threaders??? 

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC

Critter said:


> Some of my best fishing was using a old fashion red and white bobber with a worm suspended under it.
> 
> But then that was way back when I was 4 or 5 years old up at Deer Creek


Ya those are great, just cant cast'em as far. The bomb at DC that's really fallen out of fashion but still works fantastic is trolling Roostertails in black / gold, or that cream / pink one. Best lure ever for that lake. Troll north along the cliffs from Rainbow bay to the marina and back.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter

I've never had the pleasure of fishing Deer Creek from a boat. I have always fished off of the shore. Dad used to take us down on the old road bed just to the east of the main State Park, pretty much up into Charleston Bay. We would hike down from the parking lot just off of the highway. 

I remember wanting to fish in a small pond that had come into being after the water level had dropped. It had quite a few perch in it and to me at the time a fish was a fish. But then that was when there were trash cans around the reservoir that were 3/4's full of perch.


----------



## wyogoob

DallanC said:


> PS: Who else uses worm threaders???
> 
> -DallanC












Me and I make them out of ammo casings.
The original post asked about lures not bait, but who cares?
My lure vote is a small Countdown Rapala in rainbow pattern.
My favorite bait is red-legged grasshopper.


----------



## Bax*

DallanC said:


> PS: Who else uses worm threaders???
> 
> -DallanC


As an ex scoutmaster, I refuse to use them and prefer to use lashings instead. Simply lay the worm parallel to the hook and tie it to the hook using a halftime hitch, a clove hitch, and a few other improvised knots using fishing line.

Looks like a bird’s nest but I didn’t have to get yucky worm guts on my delicate fingers


----------



## DallanC

Goob's look cool, but I'd loose them in short order. Mine has a wood handle and floats. I cant count the number of times I've dropped it in the water and had to go get it. 

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

DallanC said:


> Goob's look cool, but I'd loose them in short order. Mine has a wood handle and floats. I cant count the number of times I've dropped it in the water and had to go get it.
> 
> -DallanC


Mine float, there's a piece of wood in them, the bullet. And I drilled a hole in the casing rim and put a split ring in it so you can put it on a lanyard.


----------



## hardman11

Jakes are the best when nothing else works silver or gold red spots


----------

